

Ask HN: Why Facebook's blog hasn't been updated since February? - cbaleanu

https://blog.facebook.com<p>One could imagine they don't care?
======
itsprofitbaron
The use: <http://newsroom.fb.com> & <http://investor.fb.com/>

------
olalonde
I think they use <http://www.fb.com> now.

